# RS485 Verbindungen



## senmeis (27 Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich habe ein Modbus RTU Gerät mit dem SN65176B fertiggestellt. Das Problem ist, die Kommunikation scheitert wenn zwei RS485 Geräte mit einem typischen Feldbus verbunden sind, d.h. 120 Ohm Abschlusswiderstand an beiden Seiten.

Die Komminikation funktioniert nur wenn A mit A und B mit B direkt verbunden werden.

Warum?

Gruss
Owen


----------



## Senator42 (27 Juli 2011)

SN65176B 

es darf immer nur EINER senden, die anderen müssen empfänger sein.
bzw. die sendeleitung inaktiv.

120 ohm habe ich bei kurzen leitungen (2m) gar  nicht drin.
normal 120 ohm an den enden anklemmen:

  a)        b)      c)
R-+------+-------+-R
R-+------+-------+-R


----------



## senmeis (28 Juli 2011)

Hi,

<es darf immer nur EINER senden, die anderen müssen empfänger sein.
bzw. die sendeleitung inaktiv.>

diese Bedingung wird immer erfüllt. Mein Gerät ist der Modbus Slave und als der Master wird eine PC Software mit einer Interfacekarte eingesetzt. 

In der Spezifikation sollen ein Pullup und ein Pulldown vorhanden sein. Ich weiss nicht ob das daran liegt.

Gruss
Owen


----------



## PN/DP (29 Juli 2011)

Hi,

ist Dein SN65176B oder das ganze Gerät potentialfrei?
Ist die RS485-Schnittstelle der PC-Interfacekarte potentialfrei zur PC-Elektronik?
Wie lang ist der Feldbus, an den Du Dein Gerät ankoppelst?
Die xx176 mögen nur ein paar Volt Potentialunterschied zwischen der RS485-Seite und der TTL-Seite.
Hast Du vielleicht zuviel Spannung zwischen A/B und Erde?

Wird der Feldbus gestört, wenn Du den PC und/oder Dein Gerät ansteckst?
Oder meinst Du mit "typischer Feldbus" lediglich die Abschlußwiderstände zwischen A und B?
Bei einem typischen Feldbus sind außer den Abschlußwiderständen noch Pullup- und Pulldown-Widerstände vorhanden.
Abschlußwiderstände bei Profibus siehe Bild, das ganze muß an beiden Enden des RS485-Kabels vorhanden sein.

Harald


----------



## Senator42 (29 Juli 2011)

*Gnd*



PN/DP schrieb:


> ist Dein SN*65*176B oder das ganze Gerät potentialfrei?



Mir fällt gerade ein:
Als ich eine Lichtsteuerung (DMX) mit (no:>>SN65176B<<)  SN*75*176B*P*  baute und den Schirm an die GND-Leitung des SN*75*176BP angelötet hatte, ging es nicht mehr; auch beim 3. Gerät.
Schirm von der Platine weg und *nur* an den anderen Schirm, dann ging es wieder.


----------



## senmeis (29 Juli 2011)

Es gibt keine gemeinsame Masse bei mir, auch keinen Pullup und Pulldown. Ich werde versuchen, dies zu ergänzen. 

Noch eine Frage: Bei CAN sind Pullup und Pulldown nicht nötig, aber CAN ist doch ein typscher Feldbus.

Gruss
Owen


----------

